# Best place to get a Dingoo?



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

Requirements: -Cheap Dingoo
-cheap/free shipping
-fast shipping
-shipping to Belgium (of course)

Anyone? I'd love to get one ASAP cause I'm on a holiday again in two weeks


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 7, 2009)

At first i thought you meant the Australia animal.
Lmao.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha, but I try to correct every typo I see, so that's not the case


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 7, 2009)

dealextreme is pretty much your only option.  If they don't ship to Belgium, then you're out of luck.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 7, 2009)

DX ships 







WOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRLLLLDWIIIIIIIIIIIDE


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 9, 2009)

I know DX is good, but 1) they're zetta slow and 2) their Dingoo's aren't in stock


----------



## kalmis (Aug 10, 2009)

Ebay seems to have them, quite cheap as well. Most likely from China which could take a while.


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I know DX is good, but 1) they're zetta slow and 2) their Dingoo's aren't in stock


They have the white version in stock, for now.  And you can get EMS shipping for $15.


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 10, 2009)

Meh if you cant get one in time just get a HACKABLE PSP  ...it does all what the Dingoo does as far as emulation goes with the exception of a couple of video formats that it cant play but no loss there....PSP has the added benefit of being able to play PSP/PSX games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Then sell the PSP when you get back and get the Dingoo


----------



## emupaul (Aug 10, 2009)

4coolday.com sells black and white model.
http://www.4coolday.com/game-console-c-20....b4sqmn33jdfd2q3


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm gunna be buying mine off of DealExtreme.


----------



## XMETALGEARX (Aug 10, 2009)

Right now dealextreme is really having problems with shipping dingoo's at the right time. I ordered mine two weeks ago and it didn't go into shipped status until a week and half later. It still hasn't arrived yet but I have the patience to wait. To people who don't have any patience what so ever then I would recommend buying it off. The white dingoo is selling for 74.25 over there.

Note: Need to register to buy.


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2009)

How much is shipping from there?


----------



## Dingoo (Aug 15, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Requirements: -Cheap Dingoo
> -cheap/free shipping
> -fast shipping
> -shipping to Belgium (of course)
> ...



We now ship to Europe. The shipping isn't free, but it's reasonably fast (about 5 days). We do ship to Belgium, and we give the same level of support to European customers as we do to our UK ones (we're based in the UK).

Beware of 'cheap' Dingoos. We know of at least one major supplier (who we won't name) that is shipping the Chinese domestic units instead of the export version. There is a difference in quality between the two...

(yes, we have confirmed this with the manufacturer)


----------



## OldSKoolFool (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Guys, just thought I would show some love here for the Dingoo. Also, I do reviews as well so if there is something you guys are looking to see, I am all ears. You can get your Dingoo super cheap here:
http://www.dascheap.com/dingoo-a320-portab...eld-system.html

You can also check out my reviews and news here as well: http://www.dasreviews.com


----------



## overslept (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoptemp?


----------



## markzhu520 (May 24, 2011)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Requirements: -Cheap Dingoo
> -cheap/free shipping
> -fast shipping
> -shipping to Belgium (of course)
> ...



hi. i think there is a good place to get a oringinal dingoo. 
dingoo brand promotion shop here;
a380
http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm/43985...=Point_Products
a330
http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm/37557...=Point_Products


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GKto_-RsyE


----------

